# Is shopping online safe?



## funguy (Jun 13, 2011)

I want to buy something online, but I worry about the safty of my credit card information. Who knows about some safe site for shopping online?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2011)

Well,  there us a site called Flipkart that lets you pay the Cash On Delivery. See if the product is listed there-


Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Camera Store


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes it's secure. But verify if they are using the HTTPS at payment gateway. Verify the verisign or other certificate seal. And take a review at google about the payment gateway that particular site is using.

Sites like, Ebay, Flipkart, letsbuy, lynx-india, smc international etc. are really safe


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Ebay
 Flipkart
 letsbuy
 Primeabgb

are all safe in my experience. Stick to the good ones. Always ask us forum members for opinions if you have rounded upon some online shopping store.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

In short, yes, if the source and the destination are both reliable.

_*Source = seller
*Destination = Payment gateway_


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

I have bought from these: lynx, ebay, itwares, techshop, flipkart, adexmart. All good. If you are willing to pay some extra choose ebay. It's the safest and you can also use credit card unlike most of the others.


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

You can always ask us here which site is legit.


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

asingh said:


> You can always ask us here which site is legit.




That's probably the most easiest and the most effective answer to OP's query.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

Get this software: McAfee SiteAdvisor Software â€“ Website Safety Ratings and Secure Search - The Free version is located at the very bottom of the Page with Name SiteAdvisor

Also, you can always try this URL structure: 

* ebay.in | McAfee SiteAdvisor Software â€“ Website Safety Ratings and Secure Search - Safe Site
* faceboook.com | McAfee SiteAdvisor Software â€“ Website Safety Ratings and Secure Search - Harmful Site

Also,

* Make sure that the Payment Gateway/Website is using HTTPS when you are entering some sensitive information like Address, Contact Number and Credit Card/Debit Card related Information


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

@funguy: If you want to use a CC, then quite a few online shops will be out of question. eg - Lynx, itwares


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2011)

I use to buy from these websites frequently:
letsbuy
ebay
flipkart


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Things to make online transactions safe (in no particular order):

1. If you are using Internet banking, enable authentication via sms on each transaction
2. Always verify the site is secure (HTTPS at the beginning of the URL)
3. If you are using credit card, see if your company has an option for disposable credit card numbers, those are safer
4. Change your debit card PIN once in a while (don't get paranoid and change it after every transaction)
5. Keep the card company's phone number with you, block it if you get any suspicion (suspicious SMS etc.)
6. Keep your PC virus free
7. Use an updated browser
8. Don't perform the transaction if Internet connection is unstable
9. Don't get impatient, if the page says not to click back or refresh, do not (at least till 2 minutes. I have seen cases where the confirmation has arrived up to 3 minutes late)
10. Wherever possible, enable SMS alerts so that you can be notified about unauthorized transactions
11. Use Maxthon browser if your card company only supports Internet Explorer (it uses the same engine, but is still better than IE). Use Firefox if there is no restriction (avoid Opera, most payment gateways don't support it)
12. Look for the Verisign or similar company's symbol
13. Avoid public PCs (cyber cafe) like plague. If you must use those, use private browsing
14. Use virtual keyboard for typing password, it's available on every page these days
15. Last but not the least, check the website's reputation before performing the transaction

The above list may not be exhaustive, but will definitely make your transaction safer


----------



## sonwanekaran (Aug 23, 2011)

yes, online shopping with salebees  secure and safe


----------



## mickelson (Mar 5, 2013)

you need not to worry as there is one option available that is virtual credit card number. You can use this number only for one transaction after that it expired itself it means you need not to give your actual credit card information while shopping online. You can get this from your credit card company.


----------



## Sweves (Mar 18, 2013)

I have tried it several times and so far there was only one online shopping site that didn't deliver the goods despite my numerous emails of complaints. Good thing, the product I ordered didn't cost much or else I would have been hitting my head on the wall until now. It's also much better to use your own computer when you do online shopping.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 19, 2013)

Online shopping is the great way of time saving..


----------



## mitraark (Mar 19, 2013)

I used to be paranoid about Online shopping. I was so afraid that i made my friend use his credit card to buy something and deliver it to his home, then i gave him cash and got the thing. This was 5 years ago.

Now, i shop almost every other day. I bought razors, toothpaste, face wash, t shirt, soap, wireless mouse, all in this month of March.

You are aware enough not to be trapped into some phishing scam, you took the pain of asking in a tech forum, i'll assume you know well enough how the internet works. Dont be afraid. Rather, the only thing that has been concerning me is that i am somewhat getting addicted to shooping online


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Dat two year old bump


----------

